# A worm



## notnew2diy (Sep 1, 2017)

Not really a pest problem....yet.
Cut up a semi-downed hickory tree for slabbing, for firewood. I knew it was wormy when I was cutting it up. Started splitting the firewood yesterday. Found this....








Been a bit cold in my area but it was definitely alive when it warmed up a bit on the black surface.

Outer bark from the same piece of wood....









Any idea what it might be?

Thanks much...Don.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

The head looks a bit different, but I'm thinking it's what I was just dealing with: carpenterworms. The county Forrester told me they love hardwoods.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

__





Loading…






en.wikipedia.org





Interesting! They look exactly like mini-spinx moths, but the caterpillars are totally different.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

That doesn't look alike


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Trees are full of bugs and things. The bigger question is what can you do about them without spending a fortune on bug killers?


----------



## 1865wingate (12 mo ago)

Looks like something from Star Trek. Keep your phaser on stun, and take it to your local co operative extension.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

What do you think of this - Flat-headed wood borer. They attack distressed trees.


----------



## notnew2diy (Sep 1, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> They attack distressed trees.


The tree was distressed as it was at a 45 after a wind storm. The entire bark area, full length of the 60+ foot tree, was riddled w/what I showed in pic 2. For firewood...don't care. Where I might be concerned, I slabbed the tree for a kitchen table I plan to build this winter. All the worms I've found were within 1" or so of the bark. I've check a few slabs. Centers are solid. Will have to wait-n-see if my slabs can be processed or nothing more than expensive firewood.

IIWII...Don.


----------

